# EBay Issues



## Buffalo21

Apparently something has changed, I’m no long allow to shop as a guest, I now must have an EBay account, to buy anything. I have an account, but for some reason, it will not accept the password. I then go through the process to reset the password, I’m allowed to shop, but the next time, I try to buy anything the whole process, has to be repeated. I spent close to 4-5 hrs, over a 3 day span, numerous phone calls, to no avail and the issue still remains. According to them, I just can not create an additional or new account, to shop, I need to use the original/broken one.

this apparently is my clue to avoid EBay at all cost

all this started with my desire to buy a milling machine drawbar wrench/hammer, I have 3 of them, but apparently, they are all buried under/behind about 3/4 of a ton of steel plate and rolled rings, that not inclined to move at this point. Over the next 2-3 weeks, they will be turned into 3 burner adapters, numerous brackets and supports and 2 stack dampers.


----------



## DavidR8

That’s bizarre. 
I heard there were eBay changes afoot but I can’t imagine it would do that. 
FWIW I logged in today no issues. 

Were you able to reset your password?


----------



## Buffalo21

DavidR8 said:


> That’s bizarre.
> I heard there were eBay changes afoot but I can’t imagine it would do that.
> FWIW I logged in today no issues.
> 
> Were you able to reset your password?


I’ve probably reset my password 50-60 times, the next time you go to buy anything, the BS starts all over again. If I need to spend 10-15 minutes each time to sign into EBay, I’ll shop elsewhere


----------



## Cadillac

Idk about that. Just bought something yesterday and last week no changes. Actually faster you don’t have to sign into PayPal as they recognize the user device/account. 
  Something or someone has to be doing something wrong. Just doesn’t sound right. Idk? Good luck though


----------



## mksj

You may try a different web browser, often with updates or security change certain scripts or cookies will be blocked, so your information is not retained and/or you are operating in a private/incognito mode. I have had no issues with eBay signing in, but these days there are far fewer bargains, with prices are often higher than list.


----------



## JimDawson

I've not had a problem, I just made a purchase yesterday.  Logged in with no problems.


----------



## erikmannie

I shop on eBay very often. I have noticed no changes on the buying end, but I gather that if I wanted to sell then I would have to get set up for their new payment method.

Amazon is clearly a superior consumer experience, but eBay has hard to find stuff & used stuff. About 10% of my eBay purchases go very badly.


----------



## Armourer

I gave up on eBay months ago, the shipping costs are outrageous (for a Canadian), when you do find something reasonably priced it has to come from China and I am not supporting them anymore then I need to. One thing to keep a close eye on is item locations in the listings. They will say a item is in north america, once you buy it and it receive it, usually its shipped from China.....


----------



## vtcnc

The biggest recent change to eBay is direct payments to sellers. Outside of that (which is not a problem for me at all) I have had zero issues with my account. In fact, I have to say, I have never had any problems with eBay's service and I've been a member for over 20 years now.

@Buffalo21 - I would bet $5 that your issue is your browser/cookies/security settings. Password resets and the need to continue to login usually points to those issues. If eBay could have fixed your issue so that you could give them your money - they would have fixed it for you after one or two tries, not 50 or 60. The issue must be on your end.


----------



## finsruskw

They sure made selling a real PITA.
I am no longer allowed to list Items and have been selling there for at least 10 years or better with a perfect 100% feedback!
I for one, am not about to give them my Social security info and access to my checking account!!


----------



## Buffalo21

vtcnc said:


> The biggest recent change to eBay is direct payments to sellers. Outside of that (which is not a problem for me at all) I have had zero issues with my account. In fact, I have to say, I have never had any problems with eBay's service and I've been a member for over 20 years now.
> 
> @Buffalo21 - I would bet $5 that your issue is your browser/cookies/security settings. Password resets and the need to continue to login usually points to those issues. If eBay could have fixed your issue so that you could give them your money - they would have fixed it for you after one or two tries, not 50 or 60. The issue must be on your end.



unfortunately it’s happens with 3 different iPads, 2 windows based lap tops, 4 phones and a Android based tablet. Using 3 different different browsers, I followed everything their IT guys said to do. Nothing seems to permanently fix the issue.


----------



## vtcnc

finsruskw said:


> They sure made selling a real PITA.
> I am no longer allowed to list Items and have been selling there for at least 10 years or better with a perfect 100% feedback!
> I for one, am not about to give them my Social security info and access to my checking account!!


I'm surprised to hear this from people given how secure payments actually are on a daily basis. I'm not singling you out but I often hear this and it just surprises me. I mean, BILLIONS of transactions are made everyday and the vast - vast - vast majority of them are done with zero issues.

I think the only payments I make via check nowadays are - charitable donations, school fundraisers, that sort of things where electronic payments are not available. ALL of my bills, ALL of my credit, my mortgage, my car payment, everything is electronic. I have had one issue in the past 10 years that I can think of on the Discover card. Some security breach somewhere. One phone call resolved the issue. No hit to the credit report, no hit to the bank account. Nothing.

On the other hand, I have heard what seems to be countless stories from relatives, neighbors and friends of said people where they got scammed, nearly scammed or unwillingly - BUT FREELY - gave away otherwise secure information because they didn't know the person they were dealing with was an unsavory character.

I trust eBay and PayPal because it is NOT in their best interest to randomly siphon funds out of my checking account. In fact, THEY can't do that without authorized access. And the system doesn't work because someone on their end just goes in, enters an amount and clicks, "siphon". If they did, you better believe you would hear about it and they wouldn't be in business.


----------



## finsruskw

That's the whole issue here, PayPal
They must want to ditch that as well.
I had no issues with P/P over the years and they already have my checking acct info.
I'm sure they will still accept payment from them....or will they??
Why the hell do they need my SS# anyway??
Not to mention that they dumped Turbo lister and all my inventory I have built up over the years after they claimed they would switch it over to whatever replaced the T/L.


----------



## erikmannie

An issue with eBay that I have had a few times is when buying something from China.

If they send the wrong item, size, etc., PayPay wants me to ship it back to China in order to get a refund. In these cases, the cost to ship it USPS to China exceeded the amount of the purchase price. In all of these cases, I lost my entire purchase price for a random item or wrong size.


----------



## BGHansen

erikmannie said:


> An issue with eBay that I have had a few times is when buying something from China.
> 
> If they send the wrong item, size, etc., PayPay wants me to ship it back to China in order to get a refund. In these cases, the cost to ship it USPS to China exceeded the amount of the purchase price. In all of these cases, I lost my entire purchase price for a random item or wrong size.


I've had the same problem with PayPal and a seller sending what was clearly the wrong item.  The folks in China figured out this "scam" so buyers of items directly from China beware.  I focus my searches on "US Only" sellers though Hong Kong seller "zimi-hk" has been very good to deal with.

Bruce


----------



## 7milesup

eBay is a platform for selling.  They don't sell anything themselves, so if there is an issue, it actually is not an eBay issue, but a seller issue.

They recently switched over to managed payments, which I am happy about but in order to continue selling, I will need to switch over.  As far as giving them my SSN, every institution that I have money at has my bank account.  As far as allowing eBay access to my bank account, I have another account set up just for eBay.  I have my credit locked so not too worried.  Sending a check through the mail has far more risk than conducting an online transaction.

The log in issues are most likely on the users end.  I just bought a new S10e phone, a case, screen protector and a couple of other items with no issues.  I just sold 3 Cat50 collets too with no issue.


----------



## NCjeeper

finsruskw said:


> They sure made selling a real PITA.
> I for one, am not about to give them my Social security info and access to my checking account!!


Same here. I wont be selling anything on their site anymore. Just stay a buyer.


----------



## BGHansen

I sell quite a bit on eBay and haven't been asked to switch over yet.  I did have a problem with PayPal years ago when they were linked to eBay and required sellers to have a verified account.  That meant tying your PP account to a bank account, not just a credit card.  We somehow got hacked and someone in China did a $800 transfer from PayPal which tapped into our checking account.  

I changed all of my passwords and while perusing my Gmail account happened to look at deleted emails.  There was one there saying I'd sent a PP payment to someone in China.  Also in the trash folder was a deleted alert email from Gmail saying that someone with an ISP in China was currently accessing my email account.  Fortunately, the hacker just deleted the emails from the inbox and didn't go into the trash folder and permanently delete them, I had a record.

I filed a claim with PayPal and included the email of the transfer and the alert from Gmail about my address being accessed from China.  PayPal essentially said "S*cks to be you".  I went to our AWESOME credit union (Astera Credit Union in Lansing, MI) and asked if I could block transfers from our checking account to PayPal.  Deposits from my PP account are okay, withdrawals, NO.  Yup, easy peasy, just fill our this paperwork.  Then I mentioned the hack job and how PP had ruled.  "Oh, no problem, just sign this affidavit that you did not authorize the bank transfer and we'll take the money back from PayPal".  Our awesome CU pulled the money back on the spot and blocked any transfers from our checking account to PP.

Then I started getting calls from PP about owing them $800.  I won't elaborate on the conversation, but it involved a reference to a 20 foot flag pole and a proctologist's inspection point.  "Feels great being on the opposite side of a hacking, doesn't it".  PayPal got their money back by debiting the account of the original "payee" from my account.  While this was going on I did not do any selling on eBay involving PayPal as PayPal accounts ARE NOT protected from them withdrawing fees.  I suspect if I sold something for $800, they would have taken the money out of my account.

After all this got settled, I opened two accounts at a different local bank:  one checking, one savings.  I went to a separate bank as a secondary precaution so nothing lead back to our major accounts.  I linked the PP account to the new checking account and maintained the minimum balance of $5.  I opted out of over-draft protection so the checking account was not linked to the savings account.  I did the same "deposits only from PayPal, no withdrawals".  That way if I got hacked again, the thief could only get $5.  When I'd sell on eBay, once the payment hit my checking account all but $5 was immediately transferred to the savings account.  I'd pay the monthly PP seller fees off a credit card.  It was a PITA for a while until eBay got rid of the requirement for sellers to have verified accounts.  

There is MUCH better protection from Credit Card companies than PayPal in my experience.  If you have the choice of paying via PayPal or Credit Card, use the plastic.

Bruce


----------



## JPMacG

I have heard that Ebay is discontinuing their relationship with PayPal and will be pushing another payment service soon.

And I'm done buying direct import tooling from China on Ebay.  I have received defective items more often than not.  Obtaining a refund is hit or miss.  I now buy only from US importers, I don't care if it costs more.


----------



## Buffalo21

I could no long in good conscience, keep you all waiting any longer, the new hammer, arrived on Sunday. Bought through Amazon.


----------



## mksj

Similar issue with PayPal recently where I ordered some switches on-line (not eBay) and was told next day that the delivery time would be 8 weeks which didn't work for me and canceled the order the next day. Almost a month later the money was still being held in limbo because the funds were not released when the order was cancelled, the company uses an external billing agency and said there was nothing they could do about it. PayPal was no help either and said I need to wait 30 days for the hold to be released. So they get to hold onto your money for a month. When I had issues in the past and used a credit card, I have not had these issues.  

BUT, it all comes down to your bank with and the credit card company. I use American Express because I always get a person quickly that speaks English and that can actually do something, Had a Costco CITI bank Visa, it was the absolute worst and incompetent. I plan to use PayPal less in the future, as mentioned eBay is phasing them out and will no longer use them at some point. Ironically PayPal use to be part of eBay and then separated in 2015 with a 5 year operating agreement, it now generates more revenue then eBay.


----------



## Superburban

vtcnc said:


> I trust eBay and PayPal because it is NOT in their best interest to randomly siphon funds out of my checking account. In fact, THEY can't do that without authorized access. And the system doesn't work because someone on their end just goes in, enters an amount and clicks, "siphon". If they did, you better believe you would hear about it and they wouldn't be in business.


The big thing I like about Paypal, is I have to tell PayPal to send the money. With our banking system, any body with my account info can take my money. How the heck does a modern banking system allow anybody to just take money? Yes, the Paypal is still not the best, but they still are better then a bank. Someone I gave a check to since I opened the account, may still have a copy, and then also has all they need to get my money.



BGHansen said:


> We somehow got hacked and someone in China did a $800 transfer from PayPal which tapped into our checking account.
> 
> I changed all of my passwords and while perusing my Gmail account happened to look at deleted emails.  There was one there saying I'd sent a PP payment to someone in China.  Also in the trash folder was a deleted alert email from Gmail saying that someone with an ISP in China was currently accessing my email account.  Fortunately, the hacker just deleted the emails from the inbox and didn't go into the trash folder and permanently delete them, I had a record.
> 
> I filed a claim with PayPal and included the email of the transfer and the alert from Gmail about my address being accessed from China.  PayPal essentially said "S*cks to be you".  I went to our AWESOME credit union (Astera Credit Union in Lansing, MI) and asked if I could block transfers from our checking account to PayPal.  Deposits from my PP account are okay, withdrawals, NO.  Yup, easy peasy, just fill our this paperwork.  Then I mentioned the hack job and how PP had ruled.  "Oh, no problem, just sign this affidavit that you did not authorize the bank transfer and we'll take the money back from PayPal".  Our awesome CU pulled the money back on the spot and blocked any transfers from our checking account to PP.
> 
> .
> 
> Bruce


Unless you can show that PayPal was hacked, Why do you blame PayPal? Think the same person that hacked your Gmail, was the same one taht hacked your Paypal account?


----------



## alloy

I had no choice but to switch to managed payments.  My credit card on file with ebay  has incorrect numbers on purpose.

I opened a new checking account for ebay only.  I transfer all but $25 out to paypal of it on a daily basis.  

If they try go pull money out of my account they won't get much.

Another problem I just had was with their global shipping program.  I had a part come in from Australia.  I modified it and shipped it to ebay's forwading facility in Kentucky to be forwarded to Australia.    I sent it n 12-31-20.  A few days later I receive a notice it has arrived in 
Kentucky, and I got a notice from USPS that it had been delivered.  Great.

So a week ago I get a message from my customer telling me he hasn't got the part.  My customer has been great, but over 40 days and no part he's understandably  not happy.  So since I got the notice ebay received it and there is nothing i can do I told him to file a claim.   Ebay promptly told me that he filed a claim and they wanted me to refund his full purchase of $386.  

So after a heated phone call where I pointed out they lost not me and I have proof of that, they refunded him the full amount and didn't charge me. 

Ok thats good.  Unfortunately the customer sent me his part to modify and now he's out the part.  He told ebay that and they said they were going  to try and send a request to the address they shipped it to in "Canada".  

So, why the hell did it go to Canada???


----------



## extropic

erikmannie said:


> An issue with eBay that I have had a few times is when buying something from China.
> 
> If they send the wrong item, size, etc.,* PayPay wants me to ship it back to China* in order to get a refund. In these cases, the cost to ship it USPS to China exceeded the amount of the purchase price. In all of these cases, I lost my entire purchase price for a random item or wrong size.





BGHansen said:


> *I've had the same problem with PayPal* and a seller sending what was clearly the wrong item.  The folks in China figured out this "scam" so buyers of items directly from China beware.  I focus my searches on "US Only" sellers though Hong Kong seller "zimi-hk" has been very good to deal with.
> 
> Bruce



I don't understand why you deal with PayPal in these types of circumstances. I've had a small number of problems with eBay purchases (also paid via PayPal), from China. Each time, I've gotten (eventually) a full refund by handling the issue through the eBay resolution system. I've not dealt with PayPal at all, in these type of situations. I don't remember returning anything to China and I know I have not paid for a return. They don't want the crap back and they sure a he!! don't want to pay for the return.

If the package arrives with damaged, unsatisfactory or missing items, I just take pictures and contact the seller using the eBay Resolution Center.
The sellers have invariably dragged out the process, asking for more information and making low ball offers, for as long as the rules allow (which annoys me). I reply as politely as I can and continue to demand the refund. When the resolution period expires, if necessary, I request eBay to intervene, restating the salient facts (and photos). I have received a 100% refund each time.

My opinion: the eBay people who make the "refund vs no refund" decision may not be geniuses or even hobby machinists. Make your case simple (clear) for them. Technical details and complexities will be received as "BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! BLAH!" and my hurt your case.


----------



## finsruskw

I really have not much problem with the checking account/credit card part.
I just see no reason why they need my SSN


----------



## Buffalo21

finsruskw said:


> I really have not much problem with the checking account/credit card part.
> I just see no reason why they need my SSN


So the IRS knows what’s going on....


----------



## finsruskw

They know what's going on!
I file my taxes every year and include the e-bay sales.


----------



## vtcnc

Buffalo21 said:


> finsruskw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really have not much problem with the checking account/credit card part.
> I just see no reason why they need my SSN
> 
> 
> 
> So the IRS knows what’s going on....
Click to expand...

1099s


----------



## BGHansen

extropic said:


> I don't understand why you deal with PayPal in these types of circumstances. I've had a small number of problems with eBay purchases (also paid via PayPal), from China. Each time, I've gotten (eventually) a full refund by handling the issue through the eBay resolution system. I've not dealt with PayPal at all, in these type of situations. I don't remember returning anything to China and I know I have not paid for a return. They don't want the crap back and they sure a he!! don't want to pay for the return.


In my case the purchase wasn't through eBay.  It was directly through the vendor's site at https://temptlife.com/.  I just tried hitting their site and got a "can't reach the site, either temporarily down or moved to a new address".  My bad, I had a click-bait ad pop up for cashmere yoga pants and went to the site.  If I'd have gone to Google and typed "Temptlife complaints" I'd have been forewarned.  Their "ploy" was to only accept PayPal., not a Credit Card who do a better job of customer protection.  They would accept product returns, but the product needed to be shipped back to an address in China.  That cost over $30 for a $60 purchase.  Others had sent the product back for at least half of their money back, but TemptLife responded to the PayPal refund case that the product was damaged so PayPal ruled in their favor.

Bruce


----------



## extropic

@BGHansen 
Sorry Bruce. I didn't understand that you were referring to a non-eBay purchase.


----------

